# The Last of Us: Film wird trotz Änderungen dem Spiel treu bleiben



## Matthias Dammes (27. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Last of Us: Film wird trotz Änderungen dem Spiel treu bleiben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Last of Us: Film wird trotz Änderungen dem Spiel treu bleiben


----------



## Odin333 (27. Januar 2015)

Zwei Fehler habe ich entdeckt: " Handungsbogen" und "Das Scripte".

Zum Thema: dass es einige Änderungen geben wird, stört mich überhaupt nicht, solange sie Neil Druckmann vornimmt. Aus irgend einem Grund steht oder fällt für mich der Film mit der richtigen Auswahl der Schauspieler.  Ich hoffe, Sony findet welche, die Joel, Ellie ect. verdammt ähnlich sehen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Januar 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Zwei Fehler habe ich entdeckt: " Handungsbogen" und "Das Scripte".



Danke für den unaufgeregten Hinweis, ohne flamerische Attitüde, wie sie sonst so üblich ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Januar 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Zwei Fehler habe ich entdeckt: " Handungsbogen" und "Das Scripte".
> 
> Zum Thema: dass es einige Änderungen geben wird, stört mich überhaupt nicht, solange sie Neil Druckmann vornimmt. Aus irgend einem Grund steht oder fällt für mich der Film mit der richtigen Auswahl der Schauspieler.  Ich hoffe, Sony findet welche, die Joel, Ellie ect. verdammt ähnlich sehen.


Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit sollten die Schauspieler schon haben, denke ich. Aber viel wichtiger ist, dass sie die Rollen gut wiedergeben und spielen. Da sehe ich auch mal darüber hinweg, wenn Joel mal nicht wie Joel aussieht.


----------



## batesvsronin (27. Januar 2015)

soll nicht die die kleine Stark von Game of Thrones Ellie spielen? Oder bin ich nicht auf dem laufendem?

Dass man nen Film nicht exakt so machen kann wie das Spiel ist ja hoffentlich jedem klar.. aber die richtig gute Spielumsetzung als Film lässt, auch wenn das Material manchmal gut ist, auf sich warten... bis auf Silent Hill will mir jetzt nix einfallen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Januar 2015)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> soll nicht die die kleine Stark von Game of Thrones Ellie spielen? Oder bin ich nicht auf dem laufendem?



Das waren bisher nur Gerüchte.
Wirklich bestätigt ist bisher nichts.


----------

